# Bonus Points for Select Status



## Bob Dylan (Jul 6, 2010)

A welcome e-mail from AGR today informed me that I was receiving 1,500 Bonus points in my account  ( I had to register on the link provided)for achieving Select Status for 2011!  (unfortunately my budget will prevent Select+ Status) Wonder what Select+ members received if anything? Also a fellow member notified me that they received an e-mail telling that from 7/06 (today)until 9/04 they would receive double points for all travel to help them reach Select Status!  Did anyone else get this, I would think it was targeted??(I tried to register for it too,as the _traveler says every point counts, but it wouldnt let me!)


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm only Select but try promo code *70910* for a *25% bonus that counts toward Select Status!*


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 6, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> A welcome e-mail from AGR today informed me that I was receiving 1,500 Bonus points in my account  ( I had to register on the link provided)for achieving Select Status for 2011!  (unfortunately my budget will prevent Select+ Status) Wonder what Select+ members received if anything? Also a fellow member notified me that they received an e-mail telling that from 7/06 (today)until 9/04 they would receive double points for all travel to help them reach Select Status!  Did anyone else get this, I would think it was targeted??(I tried to register for it too,as the _traveler says every point counts, but it wouldnt let me!)


Jim, I received an e-mail saying that I had received a 3,000 point bonus as Select + for 2011.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 6, 2010)

I got one that said I'll get double points through Labor Day and they will count towards my status.


----------



## RRrich (Jul 6, 2010)

Code not valid for me DANG IT!!


----------



## pennyk (Jul 6, 2010)

I am Select, but have not reached it for 2011 yet. I did not receive a bonus, but did get an email offering me a promotion where I would get double points until Sept. 4 that would count towards my 2011 status. I signed up for that promotion (probably the same promo that ALC received). I had already signed up for the summer triple point promotion.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish I got that 2x points bonus that counts for status!



I could have done some major damage with it!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 7, 2010)

Its too bad I don't have any travel plans...


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Its too bad I don't have any travel plans...


Maybe you could transfer your points to the_traveler, poor deprived soul probably only has a few million!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rtabern (Jul 7, 2010)

I also just got the bonus offer of 3,000 extra points for making S+ status for 2011!! A very nice treat from AGR -- THANK YOU!! The 2 previous years I have also made S+ status half-way through the year and they never offered a 3,000 bonus. In previous years, as a perk for early S+ status, AGR would send an extra set of coupons (4 upgrades to business class on trains or to FC on Acela) and 2 companion coupons. Since I dont really have any major travel plans with a companion in coach this year --- AND --- because I am not planning any Acela rides before February 2011, I am happy to get the 3,000 bonus points instead of the extra set of coupons this year!!!

I travel a lot from Milwaukee Airport (near where I live) to Glenview (where the folks live) making S+ status this early. PLUS, I also do a lot of day trips to Lincoln, IL and Galesburg, IL on my days off (probably atleast 2x a month) as my form of relaxation.  I also did a great cross country trip this spring (BOS-WAS-NYP-NOL-LAX-SEA) that helped my status.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 7, 2010)

I got the 1500 pts one. Does that mean I won't get the one for double pts towards select plus? I got a Huge trip to west coast for July that would get me close to select plus if this was so.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm Select, got an offer for 1,500, but didn't get an offer for add'l points to be used towards PLUS status.

Though, *keeping fingers crossed*, it looks like I may actually make it, what with a Cardinal trip, Silver trip, & Texas Eagle / Cap trip coming up in the next few mos......


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 7, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> A welcome e-mail from AGR today informed me that I was receiving 1,500 Bonus points in my account  ( I had to register on the link provided)for achieving Select Status for 2011!  (unfortunately my budget will prevent Select+ Status) Wonder what Select+ members received if anything? Also a fellow member notified me that they received an e-mail telling that from 7/06 (today)until 9/04 they would receive double points for all travel to help them reach Select Status!  Did anyone else get this, I would think it was targeted??(I tried to register for it too,as the _traveler says every point counts, but it wouldnt let me!)


I registered for the bonus promo but the 3,000 points have yet to post.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 7, 2010)

Guest said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Its too bad I don't have any travel plans...
> ...


I *ONLY* have 48K now, I need some more!


----------



## rtabern (Jul 7, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > A welcome e-mail from AGR today informed me that I was receiving 1,500 Bonus points in my account  ( I had to register on the link provided)for achieving Select Status for 2011!  (unfortunately my budget will prevent Select+ Status) Wonder what Select+ members received if anything? Also a fellow member notified me that they received an e-mail telling that from 7/06 (today)until 9/04 they would receive double points for all travel to help them reach Select Status!  Did anyone else get this, I would think it was targeted??(I tried to register for it too,as the _traveler says every point counts, but it wouldnt let me!)
> ...


They posted for me at Midnight the night after signing up for the promotion -- check back in the AM!


----------



## amamba (Jul 7, 2010)

Congrats everyone


----------



## Roadfool (Jul 7, 2010)

I got the 1500 bonus points for Select, but no double points or 25% bonus. Dangit, going to Hanford was a lot more fun when it was worth 450 or 650 points during the spring promo. This 250 per round trip is getting kinda dull.


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 8, 2010)

rtabern said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


Bonus still not posted.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

I received the e-mail also (Select, 1,500 Bonus Points)three days ago but still they havent posted!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 8, 2010)

I got the one that gives me a 50% bonus on all points earned on Amtrak® travel that counts toward status.

I have already made Select status for 2011, and am currently at Select+


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 8, 2010)

IF I did have some nice trips planned, I wonder if I could get S+ next year if these double points continued after 5,000 points..


----------

